# ما هي أسباب سقوط شركات المقاولات - وكيف يمكن تلافي ذلك



## CVLMASTER (1 أكتوبر 2007)

أخواني المهندسين والمديرين وطلبة الهندسة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد راودتني فكرة كانت تكمن في أعماقي بين طيات النسيان بعد حزن طويل ، وعندما تذكرتها أردت أن نتشارك معاً بالرأي والحوار الجاد الهادف البناء.


أخواني أولاً أحب أن يجيب كل منا من وجهة نظرة عن :
1 - ما هي أسباب فشل وسقوط شركات المقاولات؟
2 - كيف يمكن تلافي ها الفشل؟
3 - ما هو دور إدارة المشروعات في تلافي سقوط وانهيار شركات المقاولات؟
4 - ما هو دور المدير ، المهندس ، العاملين بالشركة لتلافي هذا السقوط؟


ثانياً: عندما تنهار شركات المقاولات:-
ما هو دور المدير والمهندس في إعادة بناء ما تم سقوطة؟

​


----------



## العبد الفقير (1 أكتوبر 2007)

CVLMASTER قال:


> أخواني المهندسين والمديرين وطلبة الهندسة
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد راودتني فكرة كانت تكمن في أعماقي بين طيات النسيان بعد حزن طويل ، وعندما تذكرتها أردت أن نتشارك معاً بالرأي والحوار الجاد الهادف البناء.
> 
> ...



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله أخي على طرح الموضوع من وجهة نظري المتواضعة أهم أسباب الفشل هو قلة الخبرة الإدارية ولكن هناك أسباب أخرى مثل:

قلة الخبرة الفنية أو التقنية: ومنها عدم فهم الخرائط فهم تام أو عدم القدرة على حل قلة دقة الخرائط و قلة التنبه لعناصر معينة في المشروع مثل الأساسات 

قلة الخبرة الإدارية: علاقات ضعيفة مع المقاولين الباطن وضعف التسويق و عدم فهم قوانين البلد وضعف العلاقات العامة مع الجمهور و وقلة التنسيق والتعاون من المهندسين والعمال في الشركة وضعف التنسيق مع المؤسسات الحكومية وعدم دقة حساب الكميات

أسباب مالية: الشركات الصغيرة الان تضيع في السوق لأن الشركات الكبيرة لها خبرة أكثر وتشتري الأسمنت والحديد بسعر أقل

كثرة شركات المقاولين : في عدد من البلاد عدد شركات المقاولات أكثر من الطلب (العرض أكثر من الطلب)


----------



## CVLMASTER (2 أكتوبر 2007)

العبد الفقير قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله أخي على طرح الموضوع من وجهة نظري المتواضعة أهم أسباب الفشل هو قلة الخبرة الإدارية ولكن هناك أسباب أخرى مثل:
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
ونفعنا الله بما عملنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا
نعم أووافقك الرأي في كل ما سبق فمن أهم أسباب انهيار شركات المقاولات من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ما يلي:-
أسباب من المقاول
1 - ضعف المؤهلات الفنية للشركات المتواجدة والتي تقلل الأسعار بدون وعي أو خبرة.
2- ضعف المستوي العلمي لمديري معظم المشاريع واعتمادهم علي الخبرة ( الأقدمية ) في الإدارة بدون أطلاع أو متابعة أي دورة تدريبية أو حتي قراءة كتاب.
3- عدم قدرة المقاولين وبخاصة الشركات الصرغي علي تحليل السعار تحليل جاد.
4 - عشوائية اختيار المقاول (أأقل الأسعار فقط ) في غالبية الدول العربية.
5- قصر النظر ونقص أو عدم وجود الخطة الاستراتيجية المحكمة لشركات المقاولات.


----------



## الزعيم2000 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

أشارككم موضوعكم المفيد والهادف 
1- عدم دراسة المشاريع دراسة وافية مما ينتج أخطاء فى الدراسة قد تكلف الشركة خسائر مادية فادحة تؤدى به إلى السحب على المكشوف , بالرغم من أن الدراسة كانت تؤكد عدم وجود فوائد تمويل مثلا.
2-عدم دراسة مخاطر المشروع دراسة وافية والإكتفاء بالحظ ( قلما تجد شركة مقاولات تقوم بدراسة مخاطر المشروع دراسة منهجية )
3-عدم وجود الفكر الإدارى لدى أغلب مديرى المشاريع و خاصة الجيل القديم صاحب الخبرة التنفيذية فى الموقع فقط.
4-عدم التنسيق الجيد بين مشاريع الشركة الواحدة ( فى الموارد و المصروفات .... )


----------



## CVLMASTER (2 أكتوبر 2007)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> أشارككم موضوعكم المفيد والهادف
> 1- عدم دراسة المشاريع دراسة وافية مما ينتج أخطاء فى الدراسة قد تكلف الشركة خسائر مادية فادحة تؤدى به إلى السحب على المكشوف , بالرغم من أن الدراسة كانت تؤكد عدم وجود فوائد تمويل مثلا.
> 2-عدم دراسة مخاطر المشروع دراسة وافية والإكتفاء بالحظ ( قلما تجد شركة مقاولات تقوم بدراسة مخاطر المشروع دراسة منهجية )
> 3-عدم وجود الفكر الإدارى لدى أغلب مديرى المشاريع و خاصة الجيل القديم صاحب الخبرة التنفيذية فى الموقع فقط.
> 4-عدم التنسيق الجيد بين مشاريع الشركة الواحدة ( فى الموارد و المصروفات .... )



بارك لك أخي الزعيم 2000
رد أكثر من رائع 
نريد ان نكمل المسيرة وأوعدكم في نهاية الموضوع سأقوم بتلخيص كل الردود وتحليلها للإستفادة القصوي


----------



## الزعيم2000 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخونا المبارك على مجهودك و عطاءك
سأحاول الإضافة لاحقا حتى يتبلور الموضوع بإذن المولى 
1-عدم تطبيق الإتصال الفعال بين أطراف الشركة و عدم عمل دورة مستندية مدروسة لنقل المعلومات والمستندات.
2-عدم فراءة و دراسة مستندات العقد بشكل كافى و بالتالى يظهر خلال التنفيذ ما لم يكن فى الحسبان ( مواصفات فنية معينة قد تكون قاسية جدا فى تطبيقها - شروط مالية معينة فى الصرف و الدفعات المقدمة ...).

ا:75:


----------



## الزعيم2000 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

أفترح على حضراتكم أن يحاول كل منا أن يضرب أمثلة عملية من واقع المهنة ( موقف حدث أمامه أو كان فى نطاق السمع و سأل عنه ) حتى تكون الإفادة أوقع 
و سأفعل ذلك لاحقا بإذن المولى.
جزيتم بالخير جميعا


----------



## nagm_1200 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

يتلخص انهيار شركات المقولات في عدة نقاط منها ضعف الادارة وعدم المتابعة بالصورة المطلوب عدم توفر المال بعدم التزام الجهات المتعاقد معها بالدفعيات الدورية للمشاريع


----------



## CVLMASTER (11 أكتوبر 2007)

أخواني هذا تلخيص للفترة السابقة:-

قلة الخبرة الفنية أو التقنية لشركة المقاولات.
قلة الخبرة الإدارية:
ضعف الأتصال المباشر بين فرق العمل بالشركة، والمشاريع: مثل ضعف العلاقات مع المقاولين الباطن، وقلة التنسيق والتعاون من المهندسين والعمال في الشركة. وعدم التنسيق الجيد بين مشاريع الشركة الواحدة ( فى الموارد و المصروفات .... )، وعدم تطبيق الإتصال الفعال بين أطراف الشركة و عدم عمل دورة مستندية مدروسة لنقل المعلومات والمستندات.
 ضعف التسويق وعدم فهم قوانين البلد وضعف العلاقات العامة مع الجمهور.
ضعف القدرات والمؤهلات المالية للشركة، وعدم وجود إدارات للتمويل ( وهذالبند خطير جداً)
كثرة شركات المقاولين : في عدد من البلاد عدد شركات المقاولات أكثر من الطلب (العرض أكثر من الطلب).
 ضعف المؤهلات الفنية للشركات المتواجدة والتي تقلل الأسعار بدون وعي أو خبرة.
ضعف المستوي العلمي لمديري معظم المشاريع واعتمادهم علي الخبرة ( الأقدمية ) في الإدارة بدون أطلاع أو متابعة أي دورة تدريبية أو حتي قراءة كتاب.
عدم قدرة المقاولين وبخاصة الشركات الصغري علي تحليل السعار تحليل جاد.
عشوائية اختيار المقاول (أأقل الأسعار فقط ) في غالبية الدول العربية.، وعدم تقييم الشركات تقييم فني ومالي قوي.
قصر النظر ونقص أو عدم وجود الخطة الاستراتيجية المحكمة لشركات المقاولات.
عدم دراسة المشاريع دراسة وافية مما ينتج أخطاء فى الدراسة قد تكلف الشركة خسائر مادية فادحة تؤدى به إلى السحب على المكشوف , بالرغم من أن الدراسة كانت تؤكد عدم وجود فوائد تمويل مثلا.
عدم دراسة مخاطر المشروع دراسة وافية والإكتفاء بالحظ ( قلما تجد شركة مقاولات تقوم بدراسة مخاطر المشروع دراسة منهجية ).


----------



## aazk (27 سبتمبر 2012)

خواني هذا تلخيص للفترة السابقة:-
​
قلة الخبرة الفنية أو التقنية لشركة المقاولات.
قلة الخبرة الإدارية:
ضعف الأتصال المباشر بين فرق العمل بالشركة، والمشاريع: مثل ضعف العلاقات مع المقاولين الباطن، وقلة التنسيق والتعاون من المهندسين والعمال في الشركة. وعدم التنسيق الجيد بين مشاريع الشركة الواحدة ( فى الموارد و المصروفات .... )، وعدم تطبيق الإتصال الفعال بين أطراف الشركة و عدم عمل دورة مستندية مدروسة لنقل المعلومات والمستندات.
ضعف التسويق وعدم فهم قوانين البلد وضعف العلاقات العامة مع الجمهور.
ضعف القدرات والمؤهلات المالية للشركة، وعدم وجود إدارات للتمويل ( وهذالبند خطير جداً)
كثرة شركات المقاولين : في عدد من البلاد عدد شركات المقاولات أكثر من الطلب (العرض أكثر من الطلب).
ضعف المؤهلات الفنية للشركات المتواجدة والتي تقلل الأسعار بدون وعي أو خبرة.
ضعف المستوي العلمي لمديري معظم المشاريع واعتمادهم علي الخبرة ( الأقدمية ) في الإدارة بدون أطلاع أو متابعة أي دورة تدريبية أو حتي قراءة كتاب.
عدم قدرة المقاولين وبخاصة الشركات الصغري علي تحليل السعار تحليل جاد.
عشوائية اختيار المقاول (أأقل الأسعار فقط ) في غالبية الدول العربية.، وعدم تقييم الشركات تقييم فني ومالي قوي.
قصر النظر ونقص أو عدم وجود الخطة الاستراتيجية المحكمة لشركات المقاولات.
عدم دراسة المشاريع دراسة وافية مما ينتج أخطاء فى الدراسة قد تكلف الشركة خسائر مادية فادحة تؤدى به إلى السحب على المكشوف , بالرغم من أن الدراسة كانت تؤكد عدم وجود فوائد تمويل مثلا.
عدم دراسة مخاطر المشروع دراسة وافية والإكتفاء بالحظ ( قلما تجد شركة مقاولات تقوم بدراسة مخاطر المشروع دراسة منهجية ).


----------



## eeyyaadd (29 سبتمبر 2012)

I AGREE WITH SUBJECTS #3, #9. I think all this reasons from one , when the owner looking for the lowest costs.


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (29 سبتمبر 2012)

التسعير العشوائي وعدم دراسة المخاطر جيدا


----------



## mos (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الصورة الأصغر للموضوع تتبلور فى أسباب فشل مشروع ماكمقاولة

وبعد مراقبة للسوق لعدة سنوات يمكن اضافة لما سبق من أسباب حقيقية ومؤثرة :
عدم التزام المالك بالمهنية قبل الترسية وبعد بدء المشروع


----------



## sang (30 سبتمبر 2012)

بصراحة يا شباب الحوار أكثر من رائع ومشكور الأخ الكريم الذي فتح باب النقاش في هذا الموضوع .. من واقع خبرتي البسيطة اعتقد ان المشكلة ليست في الانهيار اكثر منها 
في الخسائر غير المنظورة التي يعاني منها الغالبية العظمى من شركات المقاولات على مستوى الوطن العربي .. انا عملت في ثلاث دول عربية هي مصر و السودان و 
السعودية ، خلال هذه التجارب رأيت الكثير من النماذج على الخسائر الناتجة عن أمور كثيرة أذكر منها 
1- من المشاكل الخطيرة التي تعاني منها شركات المقاولات هي تدخل اصحاب رؤوس الأموال في القرارات الادارية و الفنية داخل الشركة و خاصة في ادارة المشاريع وهنا يظهر المفهوم المغلوط في ان مؤسس الشركة يعطي نفسه الدراية الكافية لاتخاذ قرارات فنيه لا علاقة له بها و نضف الي ذلك خوف المرؤسين من المعارضة حرصا على بقائهم فهو يقبلون باجراءات خاطئة مع علمهم بذلك و سأعطي لكم مثال على هذا الامر كنت اعاني منه بنفسي ، عملت لفترة في مكتب ادارة المشاريع لشركة مقاولات و كنا نقوم بدراسة المشاريع و تسعيرها ، وبعد ان ننتهي من اعداد كل شئ يُرفع الأمر لصاحب الشركة ليقوم بتعديل ما يراه غير صحيح على الرغم من ان كل شئ صحيح فنجد طلب لتخفيض بنود اساسية في المناقصة و يترتب على ذلك مشاكل في المستقبل ، كما ان التعامل مع مقاولي الباطن في أغلب الأحيان يعتمد على العلاقات الشخصية حتى وان كان آداء المقاول سيء تكفي جلسة في غرفة مغلقة بين صاحب الشركة و المقاول و ينتهي كل شيء دون النظر الي مصلحة العمل 

2- الفقر الرهيب في قواعد البيانات داخل شركات المقاولات بمعنى ، كل الشركات التي عملت بها تتعامل بإهمال شديد مع البيانات الخاصة بالمشاريع على الرغم من أنها كنز من كنوز إدارة المشاريع ، عروض الأسعار - تقارير المواقع - معدلات الانتاج فكثيرا ما كنت واجه مشاكل من فقر المعلومات حتى اثناء عملي في مكتب ادرة المشاريع الذي من المفترض أن يكون مصدر المعلومات داخل الشركة 

3- دائما ما يقوم صاحب الشركة بتعيين المهندسين اعتقادا منه أنه الأقدر على معرفة من هو الأصلح مع أن هذا الأمر يؤدي الي نتائج عكسية و كثيرا ما كنت أجد مهندسين مفتقدي الخبرة يديرون ملايين الريالات أو الجنيهات فقط لأنهم من المقربين لاصحاب الشركة


----------



## متابع ل (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عطفا على ماقاله الإخوة هنا ..

لا أكاد أجد مقاول يضع خطة عمل منطقية للمشروع .. و كأن خطة العمل مضيعة وقت .. هناك خطط عمل و لكنها وهمية و بلا قيمة توضع لأنها من متطلبات العقد لا أكثر ..

و النتيجة دائما ما تكون كارثة .. تعطل الأعمال في الموقع .. تعطل الموارد البشرية و المعدات لأيام .. إعادة العمل أكثر من مرة .. و النتيجة سخط المالك و تكاليف إضافية ثم خسارة و إنهيار .. 
كما أن ما تفضل به الأخ سانج وهي ضعف قواعد البيانات في شركات المقاولات أحد أسباب الإنهيار .. الخبرة و المعرفة و التجارب السابقة هي أقوى أصول شركات المقاولات و لكنها لا تحافظ عليها .. تخيل لو أن ممارسات الشركة وثقت ثم أدخلت تحسينات مستمرة عليها و تم وضع معايير لها كيف ستكون الأعمال القادمة للشركة ذات جودة عالية و تكاليف أقل و سريعة ..


بعض ما شاهدته من ممارسات المقاولين الخاطئة :

سبع بوكلينات (حفارات كبيرة) مع شاحنات نقل التربة و الشيولات و العمالة متعطلة في مشروع تمديد شبكات سيول لأن خرطوش سحب الماء تلف .. و سياسة الشركة تلزم مدير المشروع بتقديم طلب إستبدال الخرطوش !! لاحظ أن الخرطوش لا يكلف أكثر من خمسين ريال ..

أكثر من خمسمئة عامل في إحدى المشاريع ظلت بلا عمل لشهر لأن المواد المطلوبة لم تعتمد إلا متأخرا و لم تصل للموقع بعد !!

مدير مشروع جمع أقاربه حوله .. ويديرون الموقع بطريقة الإجتهاد .. مئات العمال يتظاهرون بالعمل و لاينجزون ..

ركز أحد المقاولين على إعتماد المخططات بشكل مبكر و لكنه لم يستطع مباشرة العمل لأنه نسي تقديم إحدى المواد و عندما أعتمد المادة أكتشف أنه لا يستطيع مباشرة العمل بسبب وجود عائق على الأرض (عداد كهرباء وسط الموقع) ..


----------



## fozefoz (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

